
I made a community for people who love plants - devictoribero
https://chooseyourplant.com/
======
devictoribero
I put a lot of passion into this project that I started for myself.

A worldwide community to: \- discover plants you love \- know their cares so
you don't kill them \- see different images so people can see how different
they grow given diverse environments \- watch video tutorials

I hope you like it.

